
Why Ajit Pai Is Right - rcarrigan87
https://stratechery.com/2017/pro-neutrality-anti-title-ii/
======
rcarrigan87
Not sure I totally agree with everything but I thought this was very
insightful. The whole argument around net neutrality has gotten very "cultish"
and partisan when really the issue deserves deep analysis.

Followup post is also good.

[https://stratechery.com/2017/light-touch-cable-and-dsl-
the-b...](https://stratechery.com/2017/light-touch-cable-and-dsl-the-
broadband-tradeoff-the-importance-of-antitrust/)

~~~
matt_the_bass
I concur. One counter argument I've heard that I think has some weight too is
that there are very limited ISP options in the us. So consumers can't really
vote with their feet. One (potential) reason to keep current regulations is to
provide some power to the consumer without lowering the bar for more isp
competition.

Maybe there should be some focus on lowering this bar and increasing ISP
competition?

For the record I have mixed opinions ions about both sides of the debate and
I'm not sure what side I'm on. <Sarcasm>Is there a 3rd option?<\sarcasm>

~~~
Finnucane
If there were actually competitive markets for ISP services, we would be
having a different conversation. Not that the ISPs could ever just be trusted
to 'do the right thing' as Pai seems to believe (we have regulations precisely
because corporations cannot be trusted to do the right thing), but it would be
harder for ISPs to unilaterally restrict services. Practically speaking, the
only option now is muni broadband.

~~~
rcarrigan87
The interesting point in the article though is that anti-trust laws already
have enough teeth to regulate bad ISP behavior. I'm not sure if this is
totally true or if the wait and see approach and then regulate makes sense,
but it is hard to regulate the future.

